# EXTREMA FACTORY CHOKES



## RENE (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a new extrema and have not yet patterned it. I intend to shoot 3 1/2 steel shot bb for geese. What choke and brand of shells patterns best in your extrema ? Just trying to save time and shells and benefit from your experience.
thanks


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

If your decoying geese and you can hold your shots to under 35 yards, then go with IC. Anything longer go with modified. My Xtrema shoots well with a couple different brands, If I had to pick one I would probably go with Federal Premium High velocity 3 1/2 1.5 oz of BB's . These were deadly on geese out to 55 yards. Pattern a few brands and sizes at different yardages and see what you get.


----------



## DIABLO11 (Sep 13, 2006)

I truly hope that you have better luck with your Xtrema 2 than I have. I bought a brand new one this spring, and yesterday took it out for a goose hunt.

This gun jammed on me three times, costing me several honkers !! I was shooting 3 1\2" Winchester shells. After talking to the Beretta "customer service" rep, it was clear that Beretta has no concept of "customer service". Two different levels of customer service told me I have to ship my gun to California, at my expense, to get repaired.

So, in review , I :

Lose the use of my gun for quite a bit of hunting time:
Lost the opportunity on several geese"
AND get to pay to ship a BRAND NEW gun back to Beretta to FIX THIER PROBLEM !!

Needless to say, Beretta / Benelli will not be getting any business or recommendations from me.


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Diablo, The extrema 2 does not cycle the winchester shells with the red hulls. The hulls after being fired are 1/16 to 1/8 or more inches longer (bad crimping in production?) I've shot the winchester supremes (black hull) all spring for snows in 3 and 1/2 BB's (2+ cases) and never had one problem. In WI. we 99% of the time shoot the federal high velocity (1450 ft./ second) with no problems. Hope this helps you work out the problem, I love my second generation berretta, and never had a problem. 

Shootin' em feet down over the deeks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIABLO11 (Sep 13, 2006)

Honkerwacker,

Thanks for the tip ! I guess I will try some different shells before I ship my gun out. Even if that works I will still feel a little raw about Beretta's customer service.

What part of Wisconsin are you from ? I will be traveling to Appleton next week to pick up a fire truck from Pierce........

Thanks
Diablo


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Did I miss something? Has Beretta developed a relationship with Benelli?

Ryan


----------



## scauphunter73 (Sep 23, 2004)

Beretta bought Benelli a while ago.

My experiences with Beretta have been good guns, but poor customer service. Even the guys in the Beretta booth at Game Fair all but admitted they agreed. My Xtrema works great though.

I've got the best patterns with my IM choke, mostly shooting Federal 3" #2's. Same with #4 Tungsten, IM gave great patterns out past 40 yards.

I haven't really patterned the 3.5". Ouch. I'm a wuss on recoil.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Yeah, you are.... I remember it well - " Oh, my achin' head! I'm not shootin those [email protected]%# things again!"

I'm a little surprised to see you back on the boards, Scaup!

I've had about the same experiences as Scauphunter73. Their customer service leaves a little to be desired. Thankfully, I have not had much need for them, since my Extrema has performed flawlessly.


----------

